# [Slovakia] Termálne parky | Thermal Parks



## ejo

*Slovensko-poľská spoločnosť plánuje výstavbu akvaparku na pohraničí*
http://spravy.pravda.sk/slovensko-p...k_regiony.asp?c=A100823_124922_sk_regiony_p12


----------



## caicoo

*Tatralandia vyjde TMR na 30 miliónov eur*


> Koncom vlaňajška medializovaný predaj známej tatranskej turistickej atrakcie pozná už aj svoju cenu. Nový kupujúci, spoločnosť Tatry Mountain Resorts (TMR) zaplatí za Aquapark Tatralandia pri Liptovskej Mare 30,5 milióna eur bez DPH. Oznámila to Burza cenných papierov v Bratislave, o čom informoval portál denníka Sme.
> Časť dohodnutej kúpnej ceny bude uhradená v hotovosti, časť prevodom akcií Tatry Mountain Resorts. Predmetom kúpy sú vlastnícke práva k nehnuteľnostiam, hnuteľným veciam a ochranným známkam Aquaparku Tatralandia.


ku kazdemu skipasu kupanie sa zdarma


----------



## radeoNko

*Termálne kúpalisko Levice: Margita Ilona*


Web: http://www.margita-ilona.sk/













































A takyto vlacik vas tam dovezie z Levic ;-)










Zdroj: Internet


----------



## radeoNko

*SantovkaWellness – Letné Termálne kúpalisko*

Web: http://www.sant-wellness.sk





































Zdroj: Internet


----------



## caicoo

caicoo said:


> *Tatralandia vyjde TMR na 30 miliónov eur*


update


> Aktualizované (24.3.2011): "Presná valuácia Tatralandie sa v súčasnosti pripravuje," hovorí Bohuš Hlavatý, predseda predstavenstva TMR.
> Aquapark má podľa neho v tomto roku priniesť niekoľko noviniek, či už v podobe zjednodušenia platobného systému návštevníkov prostredníctvom čipov, nového tobogánu, ako aj lepšie prepojenie s Western City.
> TMR plánuje tento rok v horskom biznise preinvestovať ďalších 25 miliónov eur, čo pôjde najmä do lyžiarskych stredísk na Chopku a v Tatranskej Lomnici. Na Chopku pribudne nová lanovka a v Lomnici okrem lanovky aj nové zjazdovky.


http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/tatralandia-vyjde-tmr-na-30-milionov-eur.html


----------



## seem

^^ 25 m je celkom dosť  čiže dúfam že už konečne postavia funitel na Chopok a v Tatranskej Lomnici ak sa nemýlim tak by to mala byť lanovka od Prahy k Štartu.


----------



## caicoo

*TURIZMUS: Pri Žiline má vyrásť rekreačný areál za 32 mil. eur*


> Pri Žiline zrejme vyrastie nový rekreačný areál. Spoločnosť Prameň Kamenná Poruba, s.r.o. plánuje investovať do výstavby areálu približne 32 mil. eur. Investor chce v katastrálnom území obce Kamenná Poruba využiť geotermálny zdroj a postaviť aquapark. Vďaka realizácii investičného zámeru, ktorý spoločnosť už predložila na posúdenie vplyvov na životné prostredie (Environmental Impact Assessment - EIA), by malo vzniknúť celkovo 100 pracovných miest.


http://www.appril.com/Spravy/TURIZMUS--Pri-Ziline-ma-vyrast-rekreacny-areal-za-.aspx


----------



## caicoo

*Tatralandia News*
http://www.tmr.sk/fileadmin/userupl...MR_TRIO_otvori_letnu_sezonu_v_Tatralandii.pdf


----------



## seem

*Aquapark Istrokapitálu v Čilistove*

"Spoločnosť Istrokapitál sa chystá vybudovať v Čilistove pri Šamoríne aquapark a športovo-rekreačný areál so žrebčínom. Vyplýva to zo zmluvy o spoločnom postupe medzi mestom Šamorín a Istrokapitálom, ktorú šamorínske mestské zastupiteľstvo schválilo v apríli.
Záväzok zorganizovať výstavbu projektu Hipoarény a aquaparku potvrdila pre český časopis Týden aj hovorkyňa skupiny Helena Hupková. Týden uvádza aj to, že náklady by podľa dôveryhodného zdroja mali dosiahnuť *80 miliónov eur* (2 mld. Kč). Istrokapitál sa k svojim plánom zatiaľ nevyjadruje a nekomentuje ani článok v českom časopise."

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/aquapark-istrokapitalu-v-cilistove.html


----------



## rewchino

cibula said:


> nieco na ozivenie tohto tredu  [sice nie uplne novinkz ale patri to sem]
> *
> V Piešťanoch pripravujú oddych za 2 miliardy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Možno bude aj more*


som sa bal ze o nas tu ani nebude rec


----------



## caicoo

ako si si vsimol, rec bola, len otazka znie, ci je to stale aktualne a pokial ano, tak v akom stadiu?


----------



## Amrafel

^^Pokiaľ viem, nejakí miestni podnikatelia celý projekt vytunelovali plus kríza do toho...mokrý developerský sen


----------



## Ayran

Good news pre vychod
Aquapark Zmeplínska Šírava - vo vystavbe 




Aquapark Prešov - vo výstavbe 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440592&page=39


----------



## seem

Super správy ale ten Prešov zasa ďalšia architektonická nádhera ako to už na východe býva.


----------



## quama

*Otvorili aquapark v Petrovci*

Aj ked sa nejedna o mesto priamo na Slovensku, je Petrovec dost "náš", v tomto mestecku v Srbskej Vojvodine zije 92% Slovakov. V okrese Backi Petrovac je zastupenie Slovakov 66%. Investicia do Aquaparku prisla tiez zo Slovenska, Aqua Terming Invest vlozila do projektu 22 mil E. Jedna sa o najvacsi a najmodernejsi Aquapark na Balkane










http://www.kulpin.net/aktuality/aqua-park-v-petrovci.html



> Akvapark bude totiž využívať termálnu, 48 - stupňovú vodu z hlbinného vrtu. Vzhľadom na takúto vysokú teplotu, voda sa v bazénoch bude chladiť na 30 stupňov a bude sa využívať i na vykurovanie. V zimných mesiacoch sa celý komplex zastreší veľkým balónom, čo umožní kúpanie počas celého roka. Termálna voda sa čerpá z hĺbky 800 metrov a na základe vykonaných analýz, má i liečivé vlastnosti.
> V tejto prvej fáze, do funkcie je dané 6 hektárov pozemku a po ukončení akvapark sa bude rozprestierať na rozlohe 26 ha, čo ho činí najväčším akvaparkom v Európe. V ňom bude najmodernejšia celá technológia i systém čistenia termálnej vody.


----------



## caicoo

pekne nove, velkostou to vyzera na necelu polovicu tatralandie


----------



## Detonator789

*Tropical Paradise Tatralandia*



> Výstavba Tropical Paradise. The entire interior has been designed as a piece of the Caribbean tropical paradise with the average temperature of 30ºC and original tropical flora. The interior will be filled with lots of live palms (of the height of up to 10m). Everyone will be able to find their own hideaway spot for relaxation. Four modern pools with crystal-clear water of tropical temperature of 32ºC will abound in massage and fun attractions.


Článok :
http://www.tatralandia.sk/index.php?menu=23&clanok=305&sub_priorita=1&lang=uk&toplogo=1

Aktuálne fotky :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.423258477704195.108795.119105694786143&type=1


----------



## Sukino

Urobi niekto mapu aquparkov na SK (funkcnych, vo vystavbe a v priprave) na G Maps?


----------



## bolkop

> Viete, kde nájdete od leta najdlhší tobogán na Slovensku? V novom areáli obľúbeného Thermal parku Bešeňová! Bude súčasťou 35 m vysokej toboganovej veže a okrem tohto 200 m dlhého toboganu sa môžete tešiť na ďalších 5 toboganov, ktorých celková dĺžka bude presahovať 1 kilometer.
> Naviac - bazén s umelými vlnami a detský bazén s originálnymi atrakciami.
> Vychutnajte si pravé leto v Thermal parku Bešeňová!


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150886791797860.432851.42631297859&type=1


----------



## Kvietok

Detonator789 said:


> Článok :
> http://www.tatralandia.sk/index.php?menu=23&clanok=305&sub_priorita=1&lang=uk&toplogo=1
> 
> Aktuálne fotky :
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.423258477704195.108795.119105694786143&type=1


Len dufam ze si pri tejto faze daju na kvalite pouzitych materialov aspon ako tak zalezat a nebudu tak pokracovat v duchu lexanovych stropov a umelohmotnych paliem z poskeho trhu hno: ...


----------



## ejo

Fajn, že sa budujú vhodné parky ale všetko je to akési na jedno kopyto. Chýba mi nieo čextra. Prečo nevyužili doteraz brehy jedinej nádrže. Pekne upraviť, dať piesok, palmy, mólo (na spôsob britských Grand pier-ov,bazény,výrivky..... Niečo čo nie je za každým kopcom a v každej doline.


----------



## caicoo

tomuto projektu osobne velmi fandim
http://humenne.korzar.sme.sk/c/6416145/sninske-biokupalisko-budu-strazit-aj-kamery.html


----------



## caicoo

Tatralandia - Tropical Paradise (construction update)


----------



## caicoo

Thermal park Besenova - nove tobogany update

















bazen s vlnobitim


----------



## albiman

Neviete nahodou co stavia pri Lucenci pri odbocke na Filakovo? Pocul som, ze nejaky wellness alebo daco ale som to este oficialne nevidel. Nejake info?


----------



## Lukas_BS

je do smerom na Velky Krtis, najblizsia dedina za Lučencom.Mal to byt aquapark nakoniec vsak nedostali peniaze, tak zatial vystavali len mensi areal. Zajtra to otvaraju
http://www.pluska.sk/regiony/stredne-slovensko/toto-je-slovenske-more-rapovciach.html


----------



## caicoo

asi mas na mysli toto
http://novohrad.sme.sk/c/6405320/v-rapovciach-otvoria-termalne-kupalisko.html
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Termálne-kúpalisko-Rapovce/202854609836591


----------



## ejo

* Morské kúpele pri Bardoňove zamrzli *

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/morske-kupele-pri-bardonove-zamrzli.html

Budem trochu mimo tému ale nechápem prečo na liptove nik nepostavil zábavný park ako vo viedni prater (či ako sa to volá) alebo v Pešti. Veď tam je turistov ako nakakaných a mali by o príležitosť stráviť v tatrách o deň dlhšie.


----------



## albiman

caicoo said:


> asi mas na mysli toto
> http://novohrad.sme.sk/c/6405320/v-rapovciach-otvoria-termalne-kupalisko.html
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Termálne-kúpalisko-Rapovce/202854609836591


Nie, nie. Vidno aj z hlavnej cesty. Vidim tam tabulu s EU znackou. Bude to dost velky hotel.

Presne tu :
https://maps.google.sk/maps/myplaces?ll=48.33858,19.688723&spn=0.009343,0.022724&ctz=-120&t=h&z=16


----------



## caicoo

Besenova - tobogany update








foto: Juraj M.


----------



## Detonator789

^^
Besenova chce asi konkurovat Tatralandii, ked stavaju nove tobogany


----------



## seem

Hlavne ten bazén s umelými vlnami bude asi najväčším lákadlom čím budú môcť slušne konkurovať susednej Tatralandii.


----------



## ejo

* Bešeňovský aquapark narastie *

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/besenovsky-aquapark-narastie.html


----------



## marish

no vyzera to dost priserne, uplny disneyland... tie apokalypticke mracna na vize to uz uplne zabijaju... hno:

na porovnanie, ako sa to robi v cz, i ked mierka je uplne ina.

http://www.archdaily.com/254793/indoor-swimming-pool-in-litomysl-architekti-drnh/


----------



## ejo

^^ a? Veď to je iba vyzualizacia a mračná? Nazvyme to obloha, je tmavá asi z dôvodu aby vynikli tobogány a bazény (moja dedukcia).
Prečo dysneyland? je to problém keby aj bol? pokiaľ to zarába a prichádzajú turisti tak keby tam bolo aj h...o je to jedno. Práve umenie je spraviť aj z h...a atrakciu a predať ho. Nemyslíš? Dole je aktuálna fotka ak si si nevšimol. 
Niekedy mi príde takéto frflanie zbytočné a typické slovenské nepáči sa ani tak ani tak a stále nie ste/si spokojní/ý. 
Veď obrázok dôležitý nie je ale to ako sa tam zabavíš,čo tam zažiješ, veď v skutočnosti to bude iné (aspoň dúfam ) krajšie  každopádne je to tvoj názor.


----------



## wuane

ejo said:


> Práve umenie je spraviť aj z h...a atrakciu a predať ho. Nemyslíš?


Nie ,nemyslim  tie vizualizacie su uplne zle



ejo said:


> Niekedy mi príde takéto frflanie zbytočné a typické slovenské nepáči sa ani tak ani tak a stále nie ste/si spokojní/ý.


To hovoris ty?Co sa ti nepacil ani jeden navrh soch C&M ???


----------



## marish

ejo said:


> ^^ a? Veď to je iba vyzualizacia a mračná? Nazvyme to obloha, je tmavá asi z dôvodu aby vynikli tobogány a bazény (moja dedukcia).
> Prečo dysneyland? je to problém keby aj bol? pokiaľ to zarába a prichádzajú turisti tak keby tam bolo aj h...o je to jedno. Práve umenie je spraviť aj z h...a atrakciu a predať ho. Nemyslíš? Dole je aktuálna fotka ak si si nevšimol.
> Niekedy mi príde takéto frflanie zbytočné a typické slovenské nepáči sa ani tak ani tak a stále nie ste/si spokojní/ý.
> Veď obrázok dôležitý nie je ale to ako sa tam zabavíš,čo tam zažiješ, veď v skutočnosti to bude iné (aspoň dúfam ) krajšie  každopádne je to tvoj názor.


vizaulizacie sa vacsinou robia, aby prezentovali projekt, kym je vo vystavbe v co najlepsom svetle a nie, aby vyzerali ako hovno. nejde len o kvalitu viz, ale aj o celkovu architekturu. hento je imo dost nevkusne nacapanie atrakcii bez ziadnej architektonickej hodnoty.

pre mna nie je umenie spravit z hovna atrakciu, ale spravit umenie, ktore nevyzera ako hovno. ako si vravel, kazdy mame iny pohlad na svet.

aj taky kriklavo zatepleny panelak, aj ozrutna stavba si zaraba, tak naco sa vobec hrat na nejaku vizualnu stranku hocicoho?

naco mame toto forum, ked tu nemame hodnotit projekty? ci mame tu iba pozitivne prikyvovat ako holuby? ja som na porovnanie poskytol priklad z cz, kde je podobny projekt zvladnuty o dost lepsie, takze nerozumiem, ake frflanie.

a nakoniec k oblohe: nemusim byt ziaden reklamny mag, aby som vedel, ze takato obloha evokuje bliziacu sa burku. potencionalny buduci zakaznik ma vidiet krasne tropicke pocasie volajuce po schladeni sa v aquaparku a nie atmosferu, v ktorej do mna kazdou sekundou ide udriet blesk.


----------



## Ayran

^^ sorry ale aquapark je robeny hlavne pre deti a ich rodiny oni na tu vizualnu stranku fakt pozeraju :nuts: , ak to bude po funkčnej stranke dobre tak nevidim problem v tom aby to bol uspešny projekt.
A ked porovnavaš to z tym cz tak zober deti a spitaj sa ich, že kde by radšej šli, či do hranatej škatuli alebo niekde kde vidia piratsku lod a kade ake zakutia tobogany atd....


----------



## marish

a neexistuje vobec ziaden prienik tych dvoch mnozin: "vizualne zaujimave pre deti" a "architektonicko hodnotne"?


----------



## wuane

Ja si myslim ze realita bude rozhodne lepsia nez ta ´´vizualizacia´´ . :cheers:


----------



## ejo

wuane said:


> To hovoris ty?Co sa ti nepacil ani jeden navrh soch C&M ???


no ano lebo je rozdiel medzi verejnym priestorom /priestranstvom a sukromnym priestranstvom. 
Myslim ze sv. C/K a M su vyznamne osobnosti nie len na SK, CZ, B.. ale v celej EU tak by nemali vyzerat ako pamatnik prezitym obetiam koncentracnych taborov. Proti dielu nic nemam je to stvarnenie autora a on to alebo ich vidi tak. Ja by to nevedel urobit ani tak ale mne sa to jeho dielo nepaci. A nepaci sa mi ani jedno. To dielo co je v ZA a KN tak to je nadherne to sa mi velmi paci. Ale reklama na anorexiu alebo sluzobny nazov "tri vychrtliny" to eee. Myslim si ze by sa to dalo urobit krajsie. 
Aquapark je sukromne vlastnictvo tak si tam moze sukromniku robit co si mysli ze je dobre pre ludi. Aj Ty ked si na svojom pozemku postavis trebars aj fontanu fialoveho slona tak mi to bude sum a fuk. 



marish said:


> vizaulizacie sa vacsinou robia, aby prezentovali projekt, kym je vo vystavbe v co najlepsom svetle a nie, aby vyzerali ako hovno. nejde len o kvalitu viz, ale aj o celkovu architekturu. hento je imo dost nevkusne nacapanie atrakcii bez ziadnej architektonickej hodnoty.
> 
> pre mna nie je umenie spravit z hovna atrakciu, ale spravit umenie, ktore nevyzera ako hovno. ako si vravel, kazdy mame iny pohlad na svet.
> 
> aj taky kriklavo zatepleny panelak, aj ozrutna stavba si zaraba, tak naco sa vobec hrat na nejaku vizualnu stranku hocicoho?
> 
> naco mame toto forum, ked tu nemame hodnotit projekty? ci mame tu iba pozitivne prikyvovat ako holuby? ja som na porovnanie poskytol priklad z cz, kde je podobny projekt zvladnuty o dost lepsie, takze nerozumiem, ake frflanie.
> 
> a nakoniec k oblohe: nemusim byt ziaden reklamny mag, aby som vedel, ze takato obloha evokuje bliziacu sa burku. potencionalny buduci zakaznik ma vidiet krasne tropicke pocasie volajuce po schladeni sa v aquaparku a nie atmosferu, v ktorej do mna kazdou sekundou ide udriet blesk.


Ja som nepovedal aby vsetci pritakavali naposledy som sa tu o to ohradil ze to tu vsetci robia. 
Ty v tej oblohe vidis burku a ja tam vidim stmievanie a nocne kupanie. (priklad)  zalezi uhol pohladu ako sa pozries. 
Viem ze by vizualizacia mala vyzerat co najrealistickesie no setrili na nej a v clanku sa uvadza novy vlastnik a to je tiez neaky klon rusa. 
mne sa ani ten cz projekt nepaci je chladny. 
vidis pre teba je umenie nieco ine ale zas pre niekoho to moze byt gyc :cheers:


----------



## Dejvid

neviem co mate proti tej besenovej, denna kapacita je 6000 ludi, maximum sa neraz prekrocilo na 8000, ludia tam chodia, prva etapa sa im vratila za 2 roky a mozme byt radi ze nieco take mame aj unas na slovensku.. 
OT: teraz tomu majitelovi v Gruzinsku staviame viac menej to iste, bude tu velky boom, ked je zaujem mozem postnut nejake foto z tohto projektu


----------



## caicoo

aktualne foto iste potesi


----------



## Dejvid

ale ja rozpravam o OT projekte v Gruzinsku... nechcem to tu zaspamovat projektom ktory nieje na slovensku ak to nikoho nezaujma  preto sa pytam ci nahodit nieco ci zbytocne


----------



## wuane

^^kludne nahod aspon zopar,nech vieme porovnat so Slovenskymi .


----------



## Dejvid

tak tu je maketa prvej etapy, je to dost velke a bude sa dalej rozrastat








tu je umiestnenie, pri velkej umelej nadrzi, aspon sa to tu ozivi lebo nic normalne okolo nej nieje, pozemok som vymedzil len velmi zhruba 








este len pred tyzdnom sa to oplotilo a zacali sa robit terenne upravy, myslim ze tie fotky by neboli zaujmave  a nemam este ani projekt wellnessu, zatial vyrabame wellness pre dalsie dva mensie projekty mimo Tbilisi, ked bude mozem nahodit vizualizacie


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Stíhajú Bešeňovú rozšíriť do konca leta?


----------



## Ali18

Bešeňová 1.8.2012:


----------



## caicoo

Besenova 6.8.



































zdroj:fb


----------



## eminencia

^^ V Bešeňovej som strávil nejaký ten piatok, ale už to tam takmer nespoznávam. Kvôli tým novým tobogánom bolo treba zlikvidovať(presunúť) aj sklenníky?


----------



## caicoo

summer in memoriam
PLAZA BEACH SOLIVAR Prešov






























































fotolivier.sk


----------



## albiman

Cooo?:tongue4:

Toto naozaj existuje na Slovensku?kay:


----------



## caicoo

aj presovska Delna uz ma stranku 
http://www.aquaparkpresov.sk/


----------



## bolkop

http://www.facebook.com/superfly.tatralandia
tak som ani nevedel, ze uz to stavaju aj na SK... investicia za 5 mega, tak to rataju hadam s 50 rocnou navratnostou


----------



## Sukino

caicoo said:


> fotolivier.sk


parada


----------



## Schipol

Wooooow tie palmy ta budova a prostredie, skoro ako v Spanielsku  krasne!!!


----------



## caicoo

*Na Šírave stavajú nový akvapark*


> Práce na výstavbe nového akvaparku v stredisku Medvedia hora, ktoré spravuje obec Kaluža pri Zemplínskej šírave, sa začali pred rokom a prebiehajú podľa plánu. V celoročnej prevádzke by mal byť od júna 2014.





























http://michalovce.korzar.sme.sk/c/6777162/v-obrazoch-na-sirave-stavaju-novy-akvapark.html


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

Hi, I'm going to visit Slovakia at the beggining of September. May I ask for any tips regarding thermal parks near Polish border (Zakopane). The best option would be to have a bath in one of those parks and then some sightseeing (cosy towns, villages etc.).
Important thing, I will travel by a car with a little dot that's why base (Zakopane) must be "within reach".
I thought about Tatralandia, is it a good idea ? 
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Amrafel

Tatralandia is one of the largest aquaparks in Central Europe with large amount of attractions, the newest are Tropical paradise, which a copy of carribean nature, or wind tunnel with indoor skydiving. Picturesque villages, like Východná or Hybe are really near, as well as beautiful Štrbské Pleso lake. 

Another option is Aquacity Poprad, which is not so big, and as far as I know, it's a more relaxing option with great wellness and spa features. It's really close to Slovak villages in Tatra mts. like Starý Smokovec or Tatranská Lomnica. If you use Lysá Poľana border crossing, the most beautiful village with folk architecture, Ždiar, will be on your way to Poprad. 

Then we have aquapark in Bešeňová, which is smaller than Tatralandia or Poprad, but still offers a great variety of attractions  You can visit nice waterfall in village of Lúčky or continue to the city of Ružomberok. Part of the city called Vlkolínec in on the UNESCO heritage list, because is the best preserved authentic example of Slovak folk architecture.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

thanks mate - I've heard about aquaparks in Poprad and Benesova as well but I will have to read some more about those other places you've mentioned.

Can't wait to go there - I really enjoy every journey to Slovakia.


----------



## Qwert

There are also open air museums of architecture in Pribylina and Zuberec. I would recommend especially Pribylina: http://www.liptovskemuzeum.sk/expozicie/muzeum-liptovskej-dediny-pribylina/


----------



## caicoo

nejaké to čítanie - rozhovor s J.Telenským o novinkách v Aquacity
*nový cafe&wine bar 
*detský bazén s morskou vodou 
*rekonštrukcia gastro prevádzok
*komplet prerábka wellness
http://hn.hnonline.sk/ekonomika-a-firmy-117/do-aquacity-dam-dalsich-pat-milionov-583011
+ nový web http://www.aquacityresort.com/


----------



## bolkop

Začala sa rekonštrukcia kúpaliska Zelená žaba 
kupalisko zatial nebude napojene na zdroj termalnej vody, ale po tolkych rokoch chatrania je to potesujuca sprava, snad sa z povodnej architektury zachova co najviac...


----------



## aquila

pri tom samorine sa to fakt rozbehlo .. 
az sa cudujem, ale nebude to od veci, ak to ozaj pojde .. a cunovo bude mat dost konkurenciu

inak viete niekto ako je na tom ta byvala liecebna ? funguje to este ? 










http://www.cas.sk/clanok/265199/kom...-najvacsie-sportove-centrum-na-slovensku.html


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tá šestica budov bližšie k zdrži sú zapracované do projektu tie robotnícke ubytovne z čias výstavby Gabčíkova?


----------



## aquila

podla tych nacrtkov z toho asi nieco chcu urobit, lebo su tam tenisove kurty, ako aj vo vnutrobloku detske ihriska . ze by tam dali nejake startovacie byty ? taky hotelovy komplex sa tam urcite neuzivi


----------



## Schipol

Neviem kam som to mal supnut, tak davam do pozornosti tento link ohladom Mitickej mineralnej vody
http://trencin.sme.sk/c/7010669/mineralka-v-miticiach-potecie-zrejme-rychlejsie.html


----------



## caicoo

*Na Šírave testujú nový akvapark*


> Nový Thermal park v rekreačnom stredisku Kaluža na Zemplínskej šírave plánujú po skúšobnej prevádzke otvoriť pre verejnosť v polovici júna. Priestory akvparku s termálnou vodou v stredu vysvätil gréckokatolícky kňaz.





























Čítajte viac: http://michalovce.korzar.sme.sk/c/7...rave-testuju-novy-akvapark.html#ixzz30OTWLlSI


----------



## ejo

* K aquaparku v Bešeňovej pribúdajú kongresové priestory*
http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-n...besenovej-pribudaju-kongresove-priestory.html


----------



## Schipol

*Mesto myslí výstavbu akvaparku vážne: Radnica ponúka partnerstvo*

http://nitra.dnes24.sk/mesto-mysli-vystavbu-akvaparku-vazne-radnica-ponuka-partnerstvo-176134


----------



## ejo

*Na Liptove rozširujú akvaparky, budú ešte atraktívnejšie*

http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/cestovn...rozsiruju-akvaparky-budu-este-atraktivnejsie/


----------



## ejo

*Kúpanie v morskej vode? Pri Rapovciach realita*

http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/cestovn...upanie-v-morskej-vode-pri-rapovciach-realita/


----------



## ejo

*Nový akvapark v Poľnom Kesove privíta prvých návštevníkov v júli*

http://www.teraz.sk/regiony/polny-kesov-novo-vybudovany-akvapark/137652-clanok.html


----------



## ejo

*Aqua Arena v Šamoríne čoskoro otvorí svoje brány*

http://www.teraz.sk/regiony/aqua-arena-v-samorine-coskoro-otvori/138739-clanok.html


----------



## indie kid

http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/cestovn...-arena-laka-na-tobogany-aj-olympijske-bazeny/


----------



## ejo




----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Aphrodite v Rajeckych Tepliciach - vyumelkovane, zatial male, drahsie .... Ale zavse treba aj trocha vodnej masaze - takze velmi dobre padlo...


----------



## Qwert

Ak cielia na ruskú klientelu, tak super, inak je to nechutný gýč.


----------



## Amrafel

Aj v Skopje by sa to uživilo


----------



## Wizzard

V Maďarsku nemajú tiež také gýče?


----------



## Ayran

maju  v pešti ich je niekolko


----------



## ejo

V kupeloch mi to pride v celku fajn. je to pekne biele nie je tam 3000 farieb.


----------



## GordonBennett

Amrafel said:


> Aj v Skopje by sa to uživilo


Tak z tohto žasnem  fakt to vyzerá ako vystrihnuté zo Skopje.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

A to sa Aphrodite stale rozšíruje...


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Strach a hroza!


----------



## ejo

mne to príde v pohode. Do kúpeľov také niečo patrí a ak sa to rozrastá týmto spôsobom, tak prečo nie. Ak by tam vytvorili kúpeľný areál v tomto štýle neprekážalo by mi to.


----------



## Qwert

Keď už tak veľmi chceli robiť niečo v antickom slohu (alebo povedzme v klasicistickom či neviem ako historickom slohu), tak sa toho slohu mali držať nie len pri dekoráciách, ale mali ho dodržať pri architektúre ako takej. Keď panelák oblepia antickými ornamentmi a pridajú korintské stĺpy, tak výsledkom bude nechutný gýč. Ak by postavili aj hmotovo antickú (alebo inú historizujúcu) budovu a dali na ňu príslušné dekorácie, tak by to aspoň nevyzeralo gýčovo.


----------



## motooo

Lebo toto vyzera skor jak tie domy rumunskych ciganov. :lol:


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> Keď už tak veľmi chceli robiť niečo v antickom slohu (alebo povedzme v klasicistickom či neviem ako historickom slohu), tak sa toho slohu mali držať nie len pri dekoráciách, ale mali ho dodržať pri architektúre ako takej. Keď panelák oblepia antickými ornamentmi a pridajú korintské stĺpy, tak výsledkom bude nechutný gýč. Ak by postavili aj hmotovo antickú (alebo inú historizujúcu) budovu a dali na ňu príslušné dekorácie, tak by to aspoň nevyzeralo gýčovo.



neviem čo myslíš pod pojmom panelák, ak iba preto že to má 3 poschodia tak veď je to hotel prípadne liečebný dom. Ako som povedal ak tam vytvoria takúto štvrt bude to zaujímavé. Je to nová budova skôr by to bol gýč ak by to bolo oblepené niečo staršie. Kludne napíš akú výšku by si tomu dal.


----------



## Qwert

ejo said:


> neviem čo myslíš pod pojmom panelák, ak iba preto že to má 3 poschodia tak veď je to hotel prípadne liečebný dom. Ako som povedal ak tam vytvoria takúto štvrt bude to zaujímavé. Je to nová budova skôr by to bol gýč ak by to bolo oblepené niečo staršie. Kludne napíš akú výšku by si tomu dal.


Tu nejde len o výšku, ale celkový tvar budovy (pôdorys, proporcie). Takú búdu na stračej nôžke by žiaden antický, klasicistický alebo neviem aký architekt nenavrhol.

Napríklad klasicistická stavba má vyzerať nejako takto:










S tými stavbami v Turčianskych Tepliciach to má spoločné akurát hlavice stĺpov.


----------



## mkodaj

*Thermal park Bešeňová 16.03.2019*

Projekt: https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/v-besenovej-zacali-stavat-jeden-za-najvacsich-apartmanovych-komplexov.html

Aktuálny stav výstavby:




























Budúcnosť:


----------



## BHT

Aphrodite v Rajeckých Tepliciach sa rozšíri o ďalší architektonický skvost - vedľa Staničnej cesty má vyrásť nový štvorhviezdičkový hotel obsahujúci 161 ubytovacích jednotiek, reštauráciu, kongresové priestory pre 250 ľudí a vodný svet. Výstavba sa predpokladá medzi novembrom 2020 a decembrom 2023, za architektúrou stojí K project:
















Tu: www.google.sk/maps/@49.1272836,18.679217,3a,75y,306.63h,97.19t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1stAMwQVIkU7HrPS6bYR2PVA!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo3.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DtAMwQVIkU7HrPS6bYR2PVA%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D321.37735%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

A ten vodný svet bude kde? Pod budovou? Zatiaľ zrekonštruovali park pred Aphrodite, predali Kunerád a asi majú dáke peniaze na novú vec...

















Možno sa rozšíria bazény za novým Natural Spa


























Alebo sa treba schladiť v ľadovej vode tureckého kúpeľa - je vpravo


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

Ta afrodite je teda riadny humus. Absolutne sa netrafili ked to chceli spravit historizujuco je to presne priklad ako sa to nema robit.


----------



## yale99

Je zvláštne, že práve v kategórii kúpeľných budov má Slovensko mnohé špičkové stavby, takže je na čo nadväzovať... ale niekto sa rozhodol že netreba.


----------



## ejo

ako to vyzerá teraz v termálnych parkoch, prerába sa tam niečo okrem bešenovej v ktorej stavajú hotel.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Inde skor nic ako nieco, vacsina z nich bojuje o prezitie. Co sa tyka Besenky, je to skoro hotove, neviem ci sa budu ponahlat s dokoncenim do konca roka, kedze zrejme budu stale zavrety.




























ZDROJ FOTO

Za mna osobne nic moc, pride mi to miestami ako panelak, apartmany nasackovane na sebe, prevedenie podpriemerne, architektura gycova... Kazdopadne predaj mal velky uspech, dostupnych je uz len poslednych 6 apartmanov z 224 (!) co je extremne mnozstvo na taku stavbu. Zavazilo podla mna to, ze ponukaju zaujimavy investicny program, ktory prilakal aj investorov - amaterov, kedze v jednom z programov netreba robit ani platit nic a mas 7% rocny vynos a 30 majitelskych dni v mimosezone garantovanych na prve 3 roky.


----------



## Magnus1974

tie rebriky su susiaky na uteraky?


----------



## ejo

nuž ale neviem či bešenová a tatralandia sú práve na mizine za tých xy rokov čo sa tam premlelo turistov dost zarobili. Skor by som inak očakával, že v tomto hluchom prostredí zainvestuju.
Napr. sa čudujem tatralandii, že sa nesnaží prepojiť s marou aby využili dosť veľkú plochu na napr skutre a iné atrakcie, a vybudovať ozaj niečo zaujímavejšie s rôznymi atrakciami ktoré nie sú hocikde v strednej a východnej europe.
viem, že sa tam kedysi plánovalo delfinárium, ale to mi príde dosť týranie. 
Zaujímavý rezort s rôznymi druhmi zábavy po celý rok.


----------



## didinko

No, stavať delfinárium na mieste, kde nemáš prísun čerstvej morskej vody je čistý magorizmus a ekonomická samovražda. Niežeby to nebolo technologicky možné, ale pripraviť a udržiavať v povolených limitoch také kvantum morskej vody nie je sranda.


----------



## J1mbo

ejo said:


> trosku OT ale zo vcera
> 
> 
> 
> https://myzahorie.sme.sk/c/22658083/v-holici-otvorili-rozhladnu-na-hrebeni.html
> 
> 
> 
> nie je to len "problem" Bojnic
> 
> Nuz, ale stale sa mozu obyvatelia zucastnit na zastupitelstve a povedat ze sa im to nepaci. Mozno sa to vacsine paci, alebo to maju v …. a primatorovi je to jedno.


ale tak urcite ze ludia bez vkusu ziju na celom svete, ale v tych bojniciach pribudlo za posledne roky tych veziciek bez prehanania niekolko desiatok..


----------



## aquila

Takze v Podhajskej doslova dekady odrbavali.. a ciatocne radioaktivna voda je tiez mnamka. Ale tak mozno chceli len usetrig na chemoterapii 









Ľudia sa v Podhájskej kúpali v rádioaktívnej vode. Majitelia falšovali analýzy


Kúpalisko dlhé roky znečistenú vodu z bazénov vypúšťalo nelegálne.




spravy.pravda.sk


----------



## didinko

Záleží na tom, o ake izotopy sa jedná, a v akej koncentrácii. Ak sa jedná o radiačnú dávku na urovni bežného radiačného pozadia, nie je dovod to riešiť. Napr. voda vyvierajúca z prameňov okolo Jahodnej pri KE je mierne radioaktívna, ludia ju piju celé storočia.


----------



## [SK]peter

Roky rokúce sa s rodiou kúpeme v Podhájskej, teraz nas 100x očipovali pri testovani. Plus som zaočkovany. Ako to že ešte žijem


----------



## ejo

[SK]peter said:


> Roky rokúce sa s rodiou kúpeme v Podhájskej, teraz nas 100x očipovali pri testovani. Plus som zaočkovany. Ako to že ešte žijem


Pokial ti este nesvietia oci tak potom je vsetko v absolutnom poriadku. A ak ano mozno si Thor


----------



## ejo

Na Liptove pribudol nový vodný park s kapacitou 200 osôb (trend.sk)


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V Bešeňovej minulý týždeň oficiálne otvorili Hotel/Apartmánový dom Akvamarin s 224 apartmánmi s kapacitou 940 osôb. Súčasťou je aj reštaurácia s kapacitou 225 osôb, či sky bar s jacuzzi na 8 poschodí.

Nejaké (veľmi nekvalitné fotky) tu:





Priebeh výstavby - Gino Paradise Bešeňová


Hlavná stránka » Galéria » Priebeh výstavby November 2021 September 2021 August 2021 Júl 2021 Jún 2021 Máj 2021 Apríl 2021 Marec 2021 Február 2021 Január 2021 December 2020 November ...




ginoparadise.sk





EDIT: Z facebooku asi takto:



__ https://www.facebook.com/hotelakvamarinbesenova/posts/144864257754496



Ako vyzerá okolie, či je spustený už nový bazén sa mi z fotiek vykúmať nepodarilo.


----------



## aquila

to vyzera ako nejaky nepodareny hotel z 90tych rokov niekde v turecku ..


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

aquila said:


> to vyzera ako nejaky nepodareny hotel z 90tych rokov niekde v turecku ..


Ale vypredalo sa to ako teple rozky aj tak. 😃


----------



## hraby

aquila said:


> to vyzera ako nejaky nepodareny hotel z 90tych rokov niekde v turecku ..


a co ine mozes cakat od majitela akvaparku z Gruzinska..


----------



## aquila

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Ale vypredalo sa to ako teple rozky aj tak. 😃


Mna by inak fakt zaujimalo, ze ci su to len stopene peniaze z korupcie. Alebo nechapem, ze je o to taky zaujem.. ale som asi divny


----------



## stanley-SK

Zrevitalizovaný park v Rajeckých Tepliciach


----------



## stanley-SK

Bojnické kúpele - výstavba nového kúpeľného domu Kozlišov:






























Zopár záberov z veľmi pekného stále sa rozvíjajúceho kúpeľného areálu:


----------



## BHT

*Zastupiteľstvo KSK schválilo kúpu Sobraneckých kúpeľov*



https://obecne-noviny.sk/clanky/zastupitelstvo-schvalilo-kupu-sobraneckych-kupelov


----------



## J1mbo

stanley-SK said:


> Zopár záberov z veľmi pekného stále sa rozvíjajúceho kúpeľného areálu:


az ma pri srdci picha, ked vidim, ako to tam ten dusevny mrzak cele zadrbal tymi vezickami.. ale tak ludom sa hentie 5korunove papundeklove disneylandy ocvividne pacia.. akoze jedine co je na tom pekne, su tie kvety a ze je to tam vcelku udrziavane, ale inak boli tie kupele krajsie pred 20 rokmi.. to mal aspon clovek pocit, ze je v prirode..


----------



## stanley-SK

Tak 100 ludi 100 chuti...neviem ako to vyzeralo kedysi a bol som tam len na chvilu prejst, ale tie vezicky ma nijako nerusili, hlavne pre blizkost zamku som v tom videl nejaky (mozno prvoplanovy) zmysel. Mam prechodenych 3/4 slovenskych kupelov a pocitovo bolo toto z tych lepsich, hlavne tym udziavanym obrovskym arealom, kvetmi, cistotou...napr take Rajecke su podla mna 10x vacsi gyc ako toto . 
Ale je pravda ze napr o sluzbach, alebo nejakom zakulisi v tomto pripade nic neviem.


----------



## BHT

*Rajecké Teplice |* Na Farskej ulici, v dotyku so železničnou zastávkou (na mieste bývalého amfiteátra), chystá majiteľ kúpeľov Aphrodite nový parkovací dom:




__





Parkovací dom, Rajecké Teplice - Enviroportál - životné prostredie online


Enviroportál tvorí základnú platformu pre publikovanie výstupov z informačných systémov, poskytuje autorizované a overené informácie o životnom prostredí




www.enviroportal.sk




Plánovaná kapacita je 390 áut, pričom v parteri domu sa počíta aj so vznikom "Milánskej pasáže", ktorá má obsahovať desať obchodných prevádzok. Výstavba sa predpokladá medzi októbrom 2022 a júnom 2023, odhadované náklady sú 7,8 milióna €.

Za "architektúrou" stojí projekčná kancelária Simp:
























Tu:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## lofofor

Toto mi namojdušu odpálilo dekel


----------



## Name user 1

parkovanie priamo v antickom chráme


----------



## Amrafel

Svojho času som sa smial na Skopje, kde tiež stavali takéto zrúdnosti... A aha, nemusím ani cestovať na Balkán.


----------

